# Memory issue: BIOS showing 2 gigs, top 1gig

## sigix

hi every one,

 I am facing a weired issue in my server, There are two dimm 1gig memory plugged in the server. When I check in gentoo 2006.0 version through top utility it's showing 1 GB but when check in BIOS it's showing 2 GB. 

Anyone else faced this kind of issue ?

----------

## Quinny

Have you tried memtest86? It is on all the Gentoo LiveCD's, just type memtest86 at the Lilo prompt.

What does that say about your memory?

If that also tells you there is only 1 GB available, one of the dimms is perhaps not entirely in the socket? try removing them and pushing them back...

----------

## JeliJami

do you have CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G selected in your kernel config?

```
CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G:                                                       

  x                     

  x Select this if you have a 32-bit processor and between 1 and 4         

  x gigabytes of physical RAM.

```

----------

## Quinny

 *davjel wrote:*   

> do you have CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G selected in your kernel config?
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G:                                                       
> 
> ...

 

Should have known that, had the same problem a few months ago!   :Laughing: 

----------

## sigix

Thanks It worked... but After I have made that config and recompiled the kernel ... the CPU stats are showing up 91-100 % usage. You faced such issue ?

----------

## JeliJami

Nope, I'm running a 512MB system

Never needed CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G in my kernel.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

 *sigix wrote:*   

> Thanks It worked... but After I have made that config and recompiled the kernel ... the CPU stats are showing up 91-100 % usage. You faced such issue ?

 

Please elaborate. What kind of cpu usage (user time, system time, i/o wait...?)? Is there anything else running? What process(es) are swallowing the precious cpu time?

----------

